
CVE-2020-5390 PySAML2 before 5.0.0 does not check that the signature in a SAML d - based2
https://nvd.nist.gov/vuln/detail/CVE-2020-5390
======
based2
[https://www.debian.org/security/2020/dsa-4630](https://www.debian.org/security/2020/dsa-4630)

